# shadow box



## daugher12 (Mar 9, 2013)

My father in law asked me awhile back to help him make a shadow box for his dad's WW2 medals and burial flag. He was a tanker in Europe. It was an honor to help.

The wood is walnut that he's been saving for years. It had some sap wood that we decided to leave on. I think the glass is messing with the camera. The diagonal piece is the same color as the front. It's ready for him to get.

My MIL's uncle has Alzheimer's and was also in WW2. They were visiting their house a couple of weeks ago and my FIL said his memorabilia was in a crappy import box that one of his kids had bought for him. He said it was falling apart. I can't stand the thoughts of his stuff being in something like that, so we decided to make one for him from some good ol' Tennessee quartersawn oak. We've got the parts rough cut and acclimating.

The pictures kind of stink, a photographer I'm not!

[attachment=20197][attachment=20198][attachment=20199]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 10, 2013)

I like your shadow box and the thought behind it. Nice looking walnut and good craftmanship.


----------

